# Monster Nepenthes



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

So I've been thinking about neps lately and the lack of space I currently have. Mark my words Dendroboard, someday I'll have a greenhouse that rivals the Eden project MWAHAHAHAHAHA. Anyway here are some incredible pitchers.





































So I'm curious to see what the green thumbs at DB have growing.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That last guy loooks wasted. Drinking too much of that nepenthes's intoxicating nectar! 
YES it is an intoxicant, there's little more amusing than watching ants get wasted and stagger around till they fall into the pitchers


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe the UW will let us rent out space under the benches Ryan. We could hang up hammocks.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

No Nepenthes but some Heliamphora.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

BITCHIN! I love those, but havent tried them in a while.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> That last guy loooks wasted. Drinking too much of that nepenthes's intoxicating nectar!
> YES it is an intoxicant, there's little more amusing than watching ants get wasted and stagger around till they fall into the pitchers


LOL I was thinking that too. Somebody's been hanging out with the local shaman.... I had no idea the juice was intoxicating, I was actually thinking about doing a video where I 'drink' from a pitcher and have a Dr. Jekyll Mr. Hyde scenario hahaha.



frogparty said:


> Maybe the UW will let us rent out space under the benches Ryan. We could hang up hammocks.


I'll keep barking up that tree 'til he reneges lol.

TDK I remember reading an article in natgeo about these pillars in South America that reach into the clouds and on top of each pillar there's a microcosm with unique species. I could have sworn one of those plants was growing on one. Am I the only one that thinks these carnivorous plants look like something from a Dr. Suess book?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

TDK I remember reading an article in natgeo about these pillars in South America that reach into the clouds and on top of each pillar there's a microcosm with unique species. I could have sworn one of those plants was growing on one. Am I the only one that thinks these carnivorous plants look like something from a Dr. Suess book?[/QUOTE]

That's them on top of the Tepui in Venezuela. There is also a small toad that lives there that looks like a black Melanophryniscus (Bumble Bee toad). I'll see if I can find the photo and post. There was a nature show that showed both the pitcher plants and this toad. The toad balled up and rolled down the face of large rock to avoid predators.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's what was said at the wesite below: The animals that were found showed a high degree of melanism: black lizards, black frogs, black butterflies. Why black? Perhaps to aid in heat absorption on this chilly mountain top, and perhaps to provide camouflage on the weather beaten rock surfaces coated with blackish algae. 

The Living Edens "TEPUIS" Behind The Scenes, The film story and history of explorations page 1 of 13 

Frog name: Oreophrynella quelchii


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> No Nepenthes but some Heliamphora.


owww, what type of lighting are you giving those guys?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

96W fluorescent from AH Supply A H Supply - Easy Ordering . They like it cool so I keep a fan going in the light box. I used to run water through a small fridge with a pump through a radiator in the tank but they seemed to grow jus as well without it. The plants came from Germany The Nepenthes Nursery this is an interesting site.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> 96W fluorescent from AH Supply A H Supply - Easy Ordering . They like it cool so I keep a fan going in the light box. I used to run water through a small fridge with a pump through a radiator in the tank but they seemed to grow jus as well without it. The plants came from Germany The Nepenthes Nursery this is an interesting site.




Did you ever measure the amount of light they are getting? The reason i ask, is that I heard that even HID's under 400 watts will struggle to fill their needs


PS how long have you been growing them, as well?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

No--I never measured and I've probably had them for 5 years. Very slow growers and they came very small from the supplier. There are several suppliers here in the States.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

TDK said:


> Here's what was said at the wesite below: The animals that were found showed a high degree of melanism: black lizards, black frogs, black butterflies. Why black? Perhaps to aid in heat absorption on this chilly mountain top, and perhaps to provide camouflage on the weather beaten rock surfaces coated with blackish algae.
> 
> The Living Edens "TEPUIS" Behind The Scenes, The film story and history of explorations page 1 of 13
> 
> Frog name: Oreophrynella quelchii


That's fascinating. I've always wanted to explore the Tepui's. I remember the walking toad. What an interesting world we live in.

Any other carnivorous plant grower's out there?


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I also grow Pitcher Plants in a bog garden in the yard. I live in Western NC in the mountains. There is a variety of Pitcher Plant that grows wild here although I have never located any. There are also Sundews that grow in the mountains and I have found several areas where they grow. I vacation on the NC coast sometimes and have found Pitcher Plants, Venus Flytraps and Sundews all within a mile long stretch along a power line around the Wilmington area. A good site to buy from Beautiful Carnivorous Plants for Sale. No terrariums. No myths. No nonsense. they have Nepenthes, Heliamphora, Cepalotus, Venus Flytraps and more.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> No--I never measured and I've probably had them for 5 years. Very slow growers and they came very small from the supplier. There are several suppliers here in the States.


If you ever do get around to measuring, can you please post the data here? These are a group of plants i wanted to take a crack at for some time, but always decided against it, due to their supposed incessant need to high light


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

i saw somewhere that this new nepenthes can eat rats


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

here Newly Discovered Carnivorous Jungle Plant Gobbles Rats Whole | Popular Science


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> If you ever do get around to measuring, can you please post the data here? These are a group of plants i wanted to take a crack at for some time, but always decided against it, due to their supposed incessant need to high light


I don't have any way of measuring. I've heard of people doing it with a light meter for a SLR camera before. Contact the guy at AH supply I'm sure he can help. What plants are you interested in?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Now turn your head and cough.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> Now turn your head and cough.


That's hilarious. I don't know if I'd be the guy sitting next to that giant truncata nep. That thing looks like the plant from the little shop of horrors.


----------

